# Discovery Gardens Vs JLT



## Dashti (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Guys

I will be shifting to Dubai and working in Jebel Ali FreeZone, I have been looking around for a one bedroom apartment and still did not make up my mind if to go ahead with Discovery Gardens or JLT?

I would love to stay in a clean, modern and cozy place.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

We would need more information than that to give you an opinion.


----------



## Dashti (Jun 13, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> We would need more information than that to give you an opinion.


What kind of information would you need? 

I will give you as much information as possible, if you can give me tips on the kind of stuff I have to look around for?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Dashti said:


> What kind of information would you need?
> 
> I will give you as much information as possible, if you can give me tips on the kind of stuff I have to look around for?


Family or single?
High/Low floor
Amenities needed (gyms, shopping, playgrounds, etc.)
Have a car?
Your budget?

That sort of thing.


----------



## Dashti (Jun 13, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Family or single?
> High/Low floor
> Amenities needed (gyms, shopping, playgrounds, etc.)
> Have a car?
> ...


I would prefer high floor (so i dont get a lot of noise and i guess its a better view)
I would prefer a gym, shopping and gorcery would be important.
Yes i do have a car
my budget ais around 40K/year


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Dashti said:


> I would prefer high floor (so i dont get a lot of noise and i guess its a better view)
> I would prefer a gym, shopping and gorcery would be important.
> Yes i do have a car
> my budget ais around 40K/year


you wont get high rises in Discovery gardens

But its hard to get 1 bed in JLT in 40, a decent 1 bed will set you back at least 45-50k


----------



## Dashti (Jun 13, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> you wont get high rises in Discovery gardens
> 
> But its hard to get 1 bed in JLT in 40, a decent 1 bed will set you back at least 45-50k


The apartments in Discovery garden i heard are much bigger...but the JLT lifestyle is more posh is that true?

About Discovery Gardens is it okay to live in meaning will it make me live the Dubai dream?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dashti said:


> The apartments in Discovery garden i heard are much bigger...but the JLT lifestyle is more posh is that true?
> 
> About Discovery Gardens is it okay to live in meaning will it make me live the Dubai dream?


Neither JLT not Discovery are what I would call 'posh' but if those are your only choices I'd go for JLT.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Some of the buildings in JLT are really nice and they're doing a lot of landscaping work in the area.

Discovery Gardens is one big cesspit.


----------



## Dashti (Jun 13, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> Some of the buildings in JLT are really nice and they're doing a lot of landscaping work in the area.
> 
> Discovery Gardens is one big cesspit.


Okay! so what i understand is JLT will give me the better and higher quality libing style that I am looking for.

Do you have any agent recommendations?
Do the apartments come with frdige, oven etc?


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Have you been there before? Go and drive JLT as the only one entrance and exit bothers the crap out of me, but if the rent is cheap enough and the living is good, then I could overlook it (maybe).


----------

